# Project update



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some recent pics of the progress being made on the foundation for my quanset hut,battter boards and outsides completed, putting in kickers now,next week some more digging and compacting ,wire,rebar etc. the tree is a new project, knocked over by vines and tropical storm Debby,its about an eighty footer with a trunk diameter of about 8 to 10 feet its going to be a lot of fun with my 20" chain saw, the last pic is a young eagle that decided to sit on my bush hog for a quick rest ,and to scope out the area. will post more as I progress. Wow look at me,posting pictures on the internet,I feel so dirty-I think its the mud


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking good..damn good Rusty  now pace yourself.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like one heck of a project Rusty! You're doing a great job! Looks like you are using the same crew I am, a fellow I call Nobody. Nobody runs the tractor for me, and Nobody holds the ladder for me. When I get real busy, nobody passes lumber or roofing up to me on top of the building. Makes things so much easier and quicker, I think!!:lmao:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

And nobody is asking for a raise or a day off.


----------

